# facessero pure



## zipp404

Non riesco a capire la fonzione grammaticale e il senso di quel *'Facessero* *pure*' [congiuntivo imperfetto] nel contesto citato in cui il questore a Milano ragguaglia un confidente sulle misure da prendere per assicurarne la sicurezza personale. Per piacere, qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmene il senso _?_

*Il questore Càrrua* [rivolgendosi a Duca, il confidente]: _«_Marcaranti starà attento anche per te [...] Mascaranti ti farà avere una rivoltella. E poi un'altra cosa: questa gente [i.e. la gang] ti telefona a casa, e allora noi mettiamo sotto controllo il tuo telefono e registriamo tutte le telefonate che fai o che ricevi._» _*Facessero pure.*

*Attenzione*: quel *Facessero pure *non è la voce del questore Carrua, è quella di chi narra: Scerbanenco, e riporta il pensiero dell'interlocutore: Duca, il confidente.

_Grazie!_


----------



## matoupaschat

Possibile che quella storia si passi in Sicilia ? Perché in siciliano, il congiuntivo presente viene sostituito da quello imperfetto . Allora, quel "facessero pure" è un pensiero del narratore : aspetto che lo facciano ... per trarne vantaggio


----------



## pantarhei

Significa: ma che lo facciano! e sia!


----------



## matoupaschat

pantarhei said:


> Significa: ma che lo facciano! e sia!


Sì, ma perché l'imperfetto ???


----------



## Akire72

Sarebbe una forma colloquiale per:

Se pure/anche lo facessero, non mi interessa, anzi meglio!


----------



## pantarhei

matoupaschat said:


> Sì, ma perché l'imperfetto ???



Come hai già detto tu, l'uso di un imperfetto congiuntivo esortativo non è tipico della Toscana, e quindi dell'Italiano Standard, ma in altre regioni (Sicilia e meridione) è la soluzione più frequente. Di conseguenza, in I.S.

Lo facciano! = forma neutra classica

Lo facessero! forma enfatica, spesso equivale a: "li sfido a farlo!"


----------



## Necsus

Esiste già una discussione sull'argomento: _che andasse_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie da parte mia a pantarhei e Necsus


----------



## vivanacho

Ciao!
È solo un'opinione, ma non mi sembra che in questo caso c'entri l'origine regionale: se non sbaglio, l'azione avviene a Milano o nei dintorni, il protagonista non è meridionale e, che io sappia, non lo era neanche l'autore (Scerbanenco). Non è possbile che la scelta del congiuntivo imperfetto dipenda semplicemente dal fatto che il racconto è al passato? Non so, se parlo al presente dirò: 
"Marco se ne vuole andare? Va bene, faccia pure".
Se stessi raccontando qualcosa al passato, invece, direi:
"Marco se ne voleva andare? Va bene, facesse pure...".

Che ne pensate?


----------



## pantarhei

Beh ma anche se di _origine _regionale, è usato anche in altre parti d'Italia (con una sfumatura in più). Sinceramente la seconda frase "Marco se ne voleva andare? Va bene, *facesse pure*" mi suona un po' insolita (io dire _lo poteva fare!_) o.o però è corretta, grammaticalmente. In ogni caso la frase in questione era al presente e al futuro


----------



## vivanacho

> Pantarhei: In ogni caso la frase in questione era al presente e al futuro


Ciao, Pantarhei, credo che mi sono spiegata male: il brano riportato da Zipp è un discorso diretto (tranne l'ultima frase), al presente e al futuro; io accennavo però al tempo della narrazione principale. Dal brano riportato non si poteva capire che fosse al passato; io l'ho immaginato perché ho letto qualche libro di Scerbanenco, pure questo ("Traditori di tutti", l'ha citato Zipp404 qualche giorno fa). 
Grazie mille, comunque!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sono finalmente riuscito a ritrovare questo nel mio esemplare della Serianni-Utet 1989 (XIII, p.525) :
*34. *Il congiuntivo presente o imperfetto si adopera inoltre per esprimere un desiderio: o assolutamente ("Fosse vero!") , oppure preceduto da un'interiezione ...
 Mi dispiace, non ho la pazienza di ricopiare tutto, non sono affatto bravo con la tastiera


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Mi dispiace, non ho la pazienza di ricopiare tutto, non sono affatto bravo con la tastiera


Ma se guardi la discussione a cui rimando nel mio post...


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Ma se guardi la discussione a cui rimando nel mio post...


 
 Adesso che sono fresco, mi pare un'evidenza, ma ieri sera, stanco morto che ero, mi richiedeva uno sforzo sovrumano . Poi scusa, Necsus, ho bisogno di toccare io con il dito  . Grazie della tua pazienza .
Un caro saluto .


----------



## zipp404

> ..... nelle seconde invece [nelle _ottative_] il congiuntivo imperfetto è previsto al posto del presente quando il desiderio espresso sia ritenuto irrealizzabile


 
Dalla spiegazione di Necsus deduco che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto communica all'espressione di Duca*** [*Facessero pure*] un atteggiamento _pessimista_ nei confronti della riuscita delle misure di sicurezza previste dal questore.

***a quel che _chi narra_ imputa al personaggio Duca, a quel che lui _pensa_.


----------



## Necsus

> Il questore Càrrua [rivolgendosi a Duca, il confidente]: _«_E poi un'altra cosa: questa gente [i.e. la gang] ti telefona a casa, e allora noi mettiamo sotto controllo il tuo telefono e registriamo tutte le telefonate che fai o che ricevi._» _Facessero pure.


 Be', se con _facessero pure_ si riferisce al fatto che verrà messo sotto controllo il telefono, allora sì, dubita dell'efficacia/utilità di tale misura. Se invece si riferisce al fatto che [i.e. la gang] telefonerà a casa, allora il pessimismo si riversa sui membri della stessa, che ignorano le conseguenze per loro nefaste della telefonata (= telefonassero pure, vedranno che cosa succederà!).


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso, ho letto e riletto tutto . Non mi sembra inutile ricopiare il brano di Serianni che avevo tralasciato :
*34.* Affine al congiuntivo esortativo è il congiuntivo che chiameremo _permissivo_: è anch'esso un congiuntivo presente che si alterna con l'imperativo alla 2a e alla 5a persona; è accompagnato dall'avverbio _pure _e può connotarsi ora come forma di cortesia (....), ora come espressione distaccata o ironica: "_se li tengano pure,_ i loro soldi: non ne ho bisogno"; ....​Penso che qui abbiamo un "impasto" desiderio + ironia . Che ne dici, Necsus ?


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Che ne dici, Necsus?


Secondo me dipende da cosa voleva dire l'autore, come ho scritto prima.
Comunque, in merito alla citazione di Serianni, la domanda di zipp alla base della discussione non è 'perché viene usato il congiuntivo?', ma nello specifico 'perché l'imperfetto?'.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie Necsus e Matou. Grammaticalmente la frase è 'ottativa/desiderativa'. Semanticamente, sembra paradossale characterizzarla come 'desiderativa' per via del pessimismo nei confronti della riuscita delle misure. È permissiva, anzi _tolerante_; 'ottativa' se esprime la speranza che la gang venga catturata. Duca però non è _The Amazing Spiderman_ e Scerbanenco non è Stan Lee....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Lee
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man 
.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Secondo me dipende da cosa voleva dire l'autore, come ho scritto prima. Già ! Solita domanda che resterà sempre (e per sempre) senza risposta .
> Comunque, in merito alla citazione di Serianni, la domanda di zipp alla base della discussione non è 'perché viene usato il congiuntivo?', ma nello specifico 'perché l'imperfetto?'.


Il mio pensiero è che, sommando il congiuntivo presente "permissivo", come definito da Serianni, e  quello imperfetto, si ottiene qualcosa che oscilla tra desiderio/speranza e ironia .
Comunque sono discussioni teoriche, e, come detto in precedenza, non sapremo mai cosa avesse voluto dire Scerbanenco . Tutto qui il bello dell'analisi letteraria !


----------

